# Daisy F16 Mod



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

moded a daisy f16, removed the grip used the bands it came with for grip and used a trumark pouch and nubs with some red therband, because of the f16 tall forks makes an excellent rock chunker.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it. I think it will shoot even better without the plastic gigs on the pouch. Lighter in weight.


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

yeah ive tryed it with contrictor knots on the pouch but the theraband tubes dont last long they tear at the connection point. so it might not shoot as fast but its a more reliable system for the theraband tubes anyways. ive never had dankung rubber rip on me.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Shootin' a rock. Don't really thinks that it will make a big difference.


----------

